# I can't stop wanting more trains!!!



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a problem. Every time I think I have all want, I go on Ebay and start looking for something else. Now I'm looking for a Lionel 2020 early version with nickel wheels. A beauty came on this morning with a matching 2020W tender. It was a "buy it now" for $149.00 or make an offer. I offered $120.00, but knew it would go fast. Sure enough within ten minutes someone bought it for the asking price.
Now I'm happy I didn't get it because I have more than enough engines, but at the same time kicking myself for missing out on a great deal.

Do I need therapy or something? Is there a name for this condition? Am I a trainaholic?

Is there help out there for me?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No help joe, yes you have a problem. I do too. Thats why were here. You could have worse problems. It gets better, thats a lie. If its cool I have to have it !


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> No help joe, yes you have a problem. I do too. Thats why were here. You could have worse problems. It gets better, thats a lie. If its cool I have to have it !


Yeah, I guess it's not such a bad problem. I think it started when I was a kid and couldn't afford the cooler train stuff. All I had was a Lionel 1120 and didn't even know a 2023 or 675 was sold. Now I'm a little better off and can afford more. 

As hobbies go many are way more expensive like collector cars or even baseball cards. I guess we all need something to enjoy and my trains do give me much pleasure, so in a sense they are my therapy.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to the club! I think every one here is afflicted with the Trainaholic disorder to certain degrees. I started a couple of years ago and have amassed quite a few trains since then. I'm always looking for the next fix! :goofball:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I need some one to post a link to the gravy train! Ed. I cant find it. If someone posts the link to the video, thats when you have it bad!


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, I have this same problem. Not with trains yet, but with other toy lines. It could always be worse.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Church , what else do you collect? I buy a lot of older toys for my daughter, stuff I grew up with. I just think some of the older stuff bulletproof.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Your condition is called "Justonemorelocomotivitis", and all of us have it to one degree or another. I thought I had all I needed, but here's Walthers making another run of DL-109's, and Rapido coming out with FL9's, and my wallet just opens itself...

Seriously, though, the "look what I almost won" is a gambling addiction. If you really have emotional trauma from this, call a gambling help line (we have lots of them in CT, home of the original native American money pits).


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Your condition is called "Justonemorelocomotivitis", and all of us have it to one degree or another. I thought I had all I needed, but here's Walthers making another run of DL-109's, and Rapido coming out with FL9's, and my wallet just opens itself...
> 
> Seriously, though, the "look what I almost won" is a gambling addiction. If you really have emotional trauma from this, call a gambling help line (we have lots of them in CT, home of the original native American money pits).


WOW! I'm in worse shape than I thought. It was just a 2020 at a great price and I passed on it, so I guess I'm on my way to a cure.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

There is no known cure for this addiction we call a "hobby". I'm constantly looking, trying to find that "next" piece I want. It never ends. I have a difficult time saying no to that tough shape fixer-upper, I just know i can save it. 


Carl


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> There is no known cure for this addiction we call a "hobby". I'm constantly looking, trying to find that "next" piece I want. It never ends. I have a difficult time saying no to that tough shape fixer-upper, I just know i can save it.
> 
> 
> Carl


Well, looks like I got plenty of company or is it competition?


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

The wife calls it an obsession, although she wants to help build the layout. I'm going to my first show this weekend, but I can't buy anything yet 'cept maybe a couple of books.
I'm really itching to buy track and trains, even though I don't have a place to play with them yet.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

DJL1961 said:


> The wife calls it an obsession, although she wants to help build the layout. I'm going to my first show this weekend, but I can't buy anything yet 'cept maybe a couple of books.
> I'm really itching to buy track and trains, even though I don't have a place to play with them yet.


My wife puts up with it by saying things like "well at least you're not out on the golf course all day". Actually, she likes the trains and is my biggest critic. She still thinks the passengers should board the train when it stops at the station. Actually, it would be pretty neat if that could happen.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess I'm lucky. I really have all the locomotives I actually need, plus maybe one or two extra. I started my layout over 25 years ago and custom painted some Alcos and a few EMD's for my freelance railroad. Over the years I did accumulate a few more for the railroads that I connect to, the Northern Pacific and the Milwaukee Road, but now that I have all of the major track down, I see that I don't NEED any more. I have also picked up a couple of small switchers to work the yards, but don't really count them. 

I am about in the same boat with freight cars. In the past ten years I have only purchased 2 Kadee freight cars. The majority of my freight equipment, which is mostly Athearn blue box cars were bought almost 25 years ago, some custom painted for my railroad, and all were weathered. 

I have enough to fill both yards, most all of the 20+ industries on the layout and more left over to keep two 12 to 15 car trains in hidden staging. No where to put any more, but I have noticed that I only have one car for any east coast railroads, a Kadee box car for the NYC. I may pick up one or two, maybe three or four or more from the east coast, but like I said, no room. I try to keep everything on the layout instead of in boxes. Abou tthe only thing I keep boxed p are a couple of large brass steam locomotives that are too large for my 90 foot turntables. They do escape their box a few times a year to be run around the layout for a while to keep them lubricated. 

No collecting addiction for me.


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm there too... need to buy the t-shirt! When is our next support group meeting?
I think I still have more engines than actual rolling freight! I took a fist full of cash to the recent train show but just couldn't find much of what I was really looking for :/


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Chet;291613
No collecting addiction for me.[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like you already O.D.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I would say that an OD is a possibility. I have been putting this layout together for over 25 years. When I wasn't working on the layout, I was working on locomotives and rolling stock.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no hobby shops at all in my area, but do manage to travel a lot and while visiting another model railroader who lives far from me, we caught the end of a swap meet and I ended up with a Kadee cover hopper for $20. The vendor was putting things away and I thought I would throw a number at him, and he accepted it. My first new freight car in about 15 years. 

We have no swap meets where I live and it was an interesting experience. Lotsa junk and a lot of overpriced items for the most part, but I did see a few bargains. Most of them were for the wrong era for me.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Chet said:


> We have no swap meets where I live and it was an interesting experience. Lotsa junk and a lot of overpriced items for the most part, but I did see a few bargains. Most of them were for the wrong era for me.


My dealer is Ebay. Always nice stuff coming on and I get the added kick of bidding. You have Ebay buyer protection. If someone tries to rip you off they will refund your money.
I bought engines at TCA meets and they were defective. I thought they were supposed to held to a higher standard but don't count on it.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah... I get that problem too. Mine is compounded by the fact I also fly RC Helicopters. I have to chose between which one gets the monthly disposable budget... September went to RC. As Winter approaches I believe my train collection will be increasing... I need more rolling stock.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I do find some items on ebay that I can use. I did have a problem years back trying to find Shinohara code 70 track and turnouts before e-retailers started coming on line and the bidding was a joke. I saw some items going at above retail, and then have shipping charges on top, a laugh. 

Also I see that many items on ebay are posted at full retail price in a lot of cases, whereas you can go to one of the many e-retailers and buy them below retail, and with shipping, the e-retailers win hands down.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Another place I see people get some fantastic buys is called "Live Auctioneers" it's an online auction and they have many categories. Once a month it's trains and you can bid in advance or wait for the lot to come up.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Church , what else do you collect? I buy a lot of older toys for my daughter, stuff I grew up with. I just think some of the older stuff bulletproof.


I collect gi joe, Star Wars, transformers, starting lineup, mask, masters of the universe, go bots and a few other oddball lines. All vintage of course.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Can't stop buying*



Curch said:


> I collect gi joe, Star Wars, transformers, starting lineup, mask, masters of the universe, go bots and a few other oddball lines. All vintage of course.


 What, no trains?


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I thought that was obvious. . This is a train forum . And trains! Only ho scale.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Being an avid collector, I myself can't pass a good deal up or miss a rare or I really wanted this for years piece. Had 3 steam engines come in last week and 3 more coming next week and parts for one I had for a while. So basically just bought 7 steamers in a month! I save up lots of money for trains shows and go badger at shows hunting down what I want. It'll be a while now before I purchase again. I go months then I kinda go on a spree and buy a thing or 2. And only when funds allow it as food and bills paid are more important to me!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> "as food and bills paid are more important to me!"



Obviously a novice 

Get your priorities in order! :laugh: 
1.Trains 
2. Bills 
3. Food


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*My latest purchase*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131307026486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Obviously a novice
> 
> Get your priorities in order! :laugh:
> 1.Trains
> ...


You mean!
1.Trains 
2.Food 
3.Bills


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice light Joe, you better hurry up and move already.
Besides having a ton more stuff to pack you got to get a table up.

Don't forget the train room when you're shopping for a new place.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*I hear "ya"*



big ed said:


> Nice light Joe, you better hurry up and move already.
> Besides having a ton more stuff to pack you got to get a table up.
> 
> Don't forget the train room when you're shopping for a new place.


 Totally agree, the third bedroom will be the train room.

By the way, the yellow version tower is the hardest to find. I saw one in mint condition that sold for $745.00. They do make a repro but you know me I'm all original. It has some nicks but that's to be expected. I'm debating if I want to touch it up or leave it as is.
What do you think?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

$745! Must be a rich train nut!

Nice light Joe, I have bought from timmerg a few times throughout the years.
No need to worry about the shipment, though sometimes his buy it now prices are a little high. You should get it pretty quick.
And sometimes you have to remind him that you left him positive green dot feedback or you won't get any in return.
He does come up with some nice items.

Heck he is in Pa too, it might be at your place tomorrow or Tuesday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> I have bought from timmerg a few times throughout the years.
> :


I know one thing he's one honest guy, first time I ever got charged state sales tax for a buy on Ebay.

I might not get it as fast as you think, in PA they deliver the mail by horse and buggy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> I know one thing he's one honest guy, first time I ever got charged state sales tax for a buy on Ebay.
> 
> I might not get it as fast as you think, in PA they deliver the mail by horse and buggy.


A lot charge sales tax now as the states got after them.
he never used to. He only has to charge if you live in the state.

They got after a lot of sellers on eBay. Some charge here in Jersey but not all. I think they go after the high volume sellers. As most never charged.

Just another way for the states to rip you off for more money.

Watch how fast you get it. I forget exactly where he is but when I get something from him it is quick.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> A lot charge sales tax now as the states got after them.


I never understood why I have to pay tax just because I want to buy something. Wouldn't it be better for the economy if they stopped penalizing buyers?:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Take it slow Newtown or you'll end up like me. Its cheap, I dont have one so I buy it. Ive got boxes of stuff and no room on my table for it!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*I do have a limit*



sjm9911 said:


> Take it slow Newtown or you'll end up like me. Its cheap, I dont have one so I buy it. Ive got boxes of stuff and no room on my table for it!


That's why I restrict myself from '46 - '51. I won't buy anything outside this period. Once I own everything made from this time, I'm done. Believe it or not, I'm getting close. I'm not sure why I picked this period. I think it has something to do with my first train.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to restrain myself from searching eBay for trains. every time I go on I end up buying something or bidding. I just got a 3927 track cleaning car. I haven't even opened it up yet. I got it for 30 bucks with shipping.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*The frugal hobby*



njoffroader said:


> I have to restrain myself from searching eBay for trains. every time I go on I end up buying something or bidding. I just got a 3927 track cleaning car. I haven't even opened it up yet. I got it for 30 bucks with shipping.


Don't feel guilty, I work with a guy who just bought a '66 mustang for $9,000 and he already put a couple more grand into it. We train people are small time in comparison.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Heck he is in Pa too, it might be at your place tomorrow or Tuesday.:thumbsup:



he is somewhere up here between Scranton and Binghamton. he does get some nice stuff!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

cole226 said:


> he is somewhere up here between Scranton and Binghamton. he does get some nice stuff!



Plus he has no negative feedback with over two thousand positives, so he must be a good seller.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Newtown Joe said:


> WOW! I'm in worse shape than I thought. It was just a 2020 at a great price and I passed on it, so I guess I'm on my way to a cure.


Don't be fooled by the train demons! In a couple days, you will realize that you could have had that 2020 at a great price. You will try to explain to yourself why you let that one go----and you will find yourself looking for another, and you will be willing to spend more! You see, as mere mortal beings, we have no control over what we desire, or what we are willing to spend to satisfy that urge, that need, that craving. Sorry, I have to go look for a lumber yard on Ebay!
God Bless, and good luck. 

Bob:dunno:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Time to showcase*

Thought I start showing off some my stock. Here are some pics of my favorite diesel. In fact, I have two sets of these (motorized and dummies)
Some day I'll get the matching passenger cars but WOW! are they hard to find and expensive. They do have repros of both the engine and cars but that's not for me. One original set on Ebay was $1,800, but no one is biting.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Newtown Joe said:


> Thought I start showing off some my stock. Here are some pics of my favorite diesel. In fact, I have two sets of these (motorized and dummies)
> Some day I'll get the matching passenger cars but WOW! are they hard to find and expensive. They do have repros of both the engine and cars but that's not for me. One original set on Ebay was $1,800, but no one is biting.


I like those. My fav is difficult. A toss up between my 2243 A+B or my 1947 2025 (separate aluminum stack) with a 2246WX tender. Yes, I still want more. I'm in process of reviving a 681 with a 2671W (12 wheel) tender.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*2025*



Kwikster said:


> I like those. My fav is difficult. A toss up between my 2243 A+B or my 1947 2025 (separate aluminum stack) with a 2246WX tender. Yes, I still want more. I'm in process of reviving a 681 with a 2671W (12 wheel) tender.


That 2025 with the aluminum stack is surely one of the nicest, so is the 2035.

I learned to like the first issues with the nickel wheels and metal stacks. Before I knew much I bought a 2026 latter version and can't get $55.00 bucks for it on Ebay. The earlier version is a lot nicer and in much more demand.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Newtown Joe said:


> I learned to like the first issues with the nickel wheels and metal stacks. Before I knew much I bought a 2026 latter version and can't get $55.00 bucks for it on Ebay. The earlier version is a lot nicer and in much more demand.


I have one of those 2026, I'll never part with it, been in the family since brand new. My grand father bought it in the mid-fifties.

Carl


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> I have one of those 2026, I'll never part with it, been in the family since brand new. My grand father bought it in the mid-fifties.
> 
> Carl


My 2026 is in great shape and a nice runner but little interest from collectors. Guess I'll just keep it and re-post it around Christmas. Sometimes you just need good timing when someone has a personal reason for wanting it. I once sold a 6110 set to a guy because that's what his deceased father owned and cherished. He was very happy with it and said it was mounted on his mantle and each time he looked at it it reminded him of his dad.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i've decided that greenburg's show is coming up in a month so i'm going to save my money for the show.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Estate sales*



njoffroader said:


> i've decided that greenburg's show is coming up in a month so i'm going to save my money for the show.


I'll be retiring soon so I'm going to start hitting some estate sales If you get lucky,
you can get some really nice trains. A lot of the good buys on Ebay come from estate sales.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Newtown Joe said:


> I'll be retiring soon so I'm going to start hitting some estate sales If you get lucky,
> you can get some really nice trains. A lot of the good buys on Ebay come from estate sales.


Sadly though shows like American Pickers has changed the climate. Many people do a fair bit of digging, and set prices near "market values" from the ones I've visited. You can get lucky, just not as often as you used to.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to watch the show Antique roadside way back when that was about the only show going on what treasures were out there awaiting to be discovered.

When I used to go antiquing all over eastern Pa with a nutty girlfriend I had we would hit all the roadside sales.

I used to be drawn to old picture frames. 
I still have some of them, they don't make them like they used to.

I always wonder if I walked by this one, 

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/04/03/arts/declaration-of-independence-found-in-a-4-picture-frame.html


Here is what it sold for. Man that would have bought a lot of trains. 

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/06/14/arts/declaration-of-independence-sells-for-2.4-million.html


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> When I used to go antiquing all over eastern Pa with a nutty girlfriend I had we would hit all the roadside sales.



Maybe that girlfriend wasn't so nutty after all.:laugh:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown Joe said:


> That's why I restrict myself from '46 - '51. I won't buy anything outside this period. Once I own everything made from this time, I'm done. Believe it or not, I'm getting close. I'm not sure why I picked this period. I think it has something to do with my first train.


Dont forget all the accessories!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Dont forget all the accessories!



I'm working on it. Still looking 

Sometimes I'm not so lucky!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Maybe that girlfriend wasn't so nutty after all.:laugh:


She didn't like the old pictures, I just wanted the frames.
She would tell me I am wasting my money.
That would have made my day finding that!

I still have most of those old frames.....somewhere?
I think up in the loft of my garage, I will have to look. I have not been up there for a while now.
I never did do anything with them, maybe I can put a bunch of old trains pictures in some.
I do have a bunch of old photos of various sizes of old locomotives.....real pictures shot way back when.:thumbsup:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an old milk bottle....that's about it.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*I'm the highest bidder!!!!*

RARE 1950 LIONEL TRAINS U.P. 2023 2023 2483 2481 2482 ANNIVERSARY SET EX+ORIGINAl on Ebay right now.


What a beautiful set!!!!

Of course it's got 4 days to go so my hopes will soon be dashed but I can dream for right now. I'm in for $380 but it will probably triple that before it's over.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Nice while it lasted*



Newtown Joe said:


> RARE 1950 LIONEL TRAINS U.P. 2023 2023 2483 2481 2482 ANNIVERSARY SET EX+ORIGINAl on Ebay right now.
> 
> 
> What a beautiful set!!!!
> ...


Oh well, it's over $500. That's above my limit, although I think it's worth a lot more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Oh well, it's over $500. That's above my limit, although I think it's worth a lot more.


Joe, when you see something like that keep it to yourself until it is over.
I just outbid you.

Seriously, I wouldn't do that. :smokin:

But someone else might, if you look most of the time there are say 70 members online, and say 170 for the day. Now look at the unregistered folks just lurking here you will see that most of the time that number is over 500 just looking here/lurking.

Someone just might look at your post and it is easy enough to just go to ebay and search for it and bid against you.

Don't advertised the find, and there just might be fewer bidders, and therefor less bids against you.
Did I tell you this already? :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You made it real easy too, I just copied and pasted what you described and only one thing came up.
Is this the auction?

Not over $500....yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1950-L...693031?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item566aa9b027


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have bought from that seller too.
Shipping is high if you ask me.

They come up with some nice items.

Did you get your other trains yet?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*I know*



big ed said:


> You made it real easy too, I just copied and pasted what you described and only one thing came up.
> Is this the auction?
> 
> Not over $500....yet.
> ...


That's it
I never expected to win on this one anyway or I'd make sure no one would know until after the auction was over. I think it's already at peak especially since there are no boxes. The best deals I see are "buy it now" and you need to be there just as it comes on and buy it before anyone else. Once bidding starts your competition kicks in and with 3 more days that could be thousands of others. A lot of people wait untill near the end and then come in at the final seconds to outbid. It can be nerve racking and exciting at the same time.


----------

